# Driving from Cyprus to U.K.



## e.melton (May 1, 2018)

Hi all,

I am currently finishing my studies in Cyprus after 2 years and now looking to drive my car back to the U.K., but I cannot find any car insurer in Cyprus that will offer coverage through the EU. I bought the car new when I arrived so it is registered in Cyprus, which means no UK insurer will cover it. I would also need temporary insurance in Turkey as I drive through. The plan is to leave from the Northern (occupied) side of Cyprus and get a ferry to Turkey. 

I would be really grateful for any advice!

Many thanks!


----------



## fiorinic (Apr 29, 2018)

Try Stuart Collins .com

Don't know if any good for Turkey but we used them for Switzerland / France. Worth asking.


----------



## e.melton (May 1, 2018)

Thank you! I’ll have a look!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't understand your problem. My car insurance is valid in all EU countries.

Pete


----------



## e.melton (May 1, 2018)

I cannot find an insurer in Cyprus that would cover for the EU. Unfortunately I’m going to ship the car instead, but thank you for your reply!


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

e.melton said:


> I cannot find an insurer in Cyprus that would cover for the EU. Unfortunately I’m going to ship the car instead, but thank you for your reply!


Is the RoRo from Grimaldi shipping still operating between Limassol and Greece/Italy?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I presume you've considered whether it's worth taking back? It'll be worth less as soon as it arrives and you've got the costs and problems of getting it registered there. That added to the cost of shipping it may total more than selling here and buying again in the UK.

Pete


----------

